# Older goat losing weight



## alexwein (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi. I have four goats, two older wethers, two young does. They all just went through a de-worming and coccidiosis protocol a couple of months ago because my vet suspected that one or both of the youngsters brought coccidiosis with them (they were new at the time). 

Anyway, they are all doing really well now except for one of my older guys. They get high-quality grass hay at night, pasture during the day. Once a day, I feed them a mix of organic oats or barley (a handful each), crushed flax seed, ammonium chloride, goat mineral mix (Manna Pro--free choice and a bit on their feed) and probiotics. 

My concern is for one older wether. They are rescues, so I have no idea of their real age, but if the estimates are correct, the two wethers are about 12 now. Definitely seniors. One of them is going strong, weight is good, and he is king of his little herd. He protects and watches over our young girls and is a wonderful fellow. 

Our other old guy is also incredibly sweet--our Buddha goat, as we call him. But despite the worming protocol, grain mix and a great appetite, he is losing weight. His poops are perfect, his eyes bright. He's a little slow at times to get up in the morning, but once up, he's quite active and lively with the herd (we also have horses and donkeys and they all hang out together).

But his bones are protruding and he's looking sunken in the flank. I'm wondering if I should put him on a special 'older goat' diet? 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Alexandria


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we have a sr saanen doe who is 12...she is hard to keep weight on as well..you could add a bit of BOSS to his handful of goodies...Paige loves it and it seems to help her..she is a large goat..220# when fit!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He also may need his teeth floated. My old guy needs his done but, the vet and I decided that the danger of the antisetic wasn't worth it. He gets Allegro Senior and alfalfa pellets.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

didn't know you float goats teeth : )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Calf manna, shredded beet pulp and alfalfa are all good for helping to put weight on.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

happybleats said:


> didn't know you float goats teeth : )


 Some do need it done sometime between 8 and 14 years it seems. Any vet who does miniature horses can do goats.
In Jeter's case, he is aging badly and we felt that the operation would be too much for the poor old guy. He has Muscular Dystrophy and storage compartment disease. He is still happy and doing well though.


----------

